# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Αρχικοποίηση (reset) σε ηλιοροφή a class mercedes

## Scarlet Dickigorou

Καλησπέρα σας,

μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να κάνω reset σε ηλιοροφή συρόμενη mercedes a class του 2007? Ο τρόπος που περιγράφεται στο ακόλουθο link http://www.autocats.ws/manual/peugeo...r/c5im02fb.htm, δεν λειτούργησε... και στο youtoube αυτά που βρήκα σχετικά με το θέμα δεν με βοήθησαν διότι είναι για άλλα μοντέλα.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------

